# Wanna start doing Art & Wine Festivals



## CraniumDesigns (May 27, 2010)

Hey Folks,

I wanna start selling prints at Art & Wine festivals. What do I need to do/have to start? Currently I just sell my prints online at my website, but I'm willing to try renting a spot, setting up a tent, and selling my prints. Thanks!


----------



## HikinMike (May 27, 2010)

Not sure if you've seen this, I've posted this on other forums....

Prints - Mpix
Greeting Cards - Photograper's Edge
Card Display - Card Display
Mats, Frames, Clear Bags - Documounts
Print Racks - Jerry's Artarama
Canopy (10 x 10) - Caravan
Mesh Walls (pricey, but worth it) - Flourish

Here's my booth:


----------



## CraniumDesigns (May 27, 2010)

sweet. thanks. i have a $100 gift card to amazon. can i get anything there? the canopies through amazon seem like crap quality. how much is a decent 10x10 white canopie with 3 sidewalls from caravan?


----------



## CraniumDesigns (May 27, 2010)

also, what are you using to hang up your prints on the canopy? and how big are those tables?


----------



## Big Mike (May 27, 2010)

I think that a good strategy is to have large/impressive prints on display.  For Example, Mike up there has several framed & matted prints.  
These are what grab people's attention.

They may not want to spend a whole lot (and you should charge a lot for a large framed print) so you then offer smaller, less expensive versions of the photo they love.  Maybe 8x10 with a matte, or even post card sized etc.  

If you don't do your own high quality frames & mattes, then you might want to get in good with a frame shop and work a deal where someone buys the print from you which includes framing.  
I know a photographer who sends the client to the frame shop, so they can pick the frame & matte that will look good in their home, he then picks up the finished product and delivers it to them.  
I think this is a much harder sell though, especially for something at a fair or festival...cash & carry is a much easier sell.


----------



## CraniumDesigns (May 27, 2010)

yeah, i plan to pick my top 5-10 photos, mat and frame those at 20x30 sizes, hang those up, and sell matted 8x10's, 11x14's, and 16x20's. perhaps greeting cards too. i've heard those sell well. i'd like to do a setup like his, but it looks like the initial investment will be around $1500. how long do u think it would take to recoup that?

also, do i need a business license? how does all the legal stuff work?


----------



## inov8ter (May 27, 2010)

CraniumDesigns said:


> yeah, i plan to pick my top 5-10 photos, mat and frame those at 20x30 sizes, hang those up, and sell matted 8x10's, 11x14's, and 16x20's. perhaps greeting cards too. i've heard those sell well. i'd like to do a setup like his, but it looks like the initial investment will be around $1500. how long do u think it would take to recoup that?
> 
> also, do i need a business license? how does all the legal stuff work?



I don't know for sure, but I would call up your city's chamber of commerce or something to that affect.  I am sure that they can help and point you in the right direction.


----------



## Big Mike (May 27, 2010)

> how long do u think it would take to recoup that?


Some might make that up in one event, others might never make that much.  Too many variables to know for sure.

What I have heard, from those who do this sort of thing, is that it usually takes a several events (including the same event year after year) until you really know what works best.  An Art & Wine festival certainly sounds like the right place to be, but are those people looking to spend money on art, or just look at art and taste some wine?  


> also, do i need a business license? how does all the legal stuff work?


It would be a good idea to consult someone who would know for sure...maybe your city/town's business office but an accountant would be the best choice.


----------



## CraniumDesigns (May 27, 2010)

yeah, i am friends with a guy who makes good money doing it. he's quitting after this year, so kinda showing me how to get started. how to present it, pricing, etc... gonna visit his booth at a festival next weekend, take pics, and learn.


----------



## CraniumDesigns (May 27, 2010)

What do you think of this layout for a 10x10 booth? It allows  for a small horeshoe path, will have 8 prints hanging, and 2 laptops.  One for ordering online from my website (tethered to my phone for  internet) and one for doing a slideshow of my shots. Thoughts?


----------



## HikinMike (May 27, 2010)

CraniumDesigns said:


> sweet. thanks. i have a $100 gift card to amazon. can i get anything there? the canopies through amazon seem like crap quality. how much is a decent 10x10 white canopie with 3 sidewalls from caravan?



It's been a few years, but I think I paid $200 for the canopy. The 3-wall set up was through 'Flouish.com'....about $600 or more. Like I said, pricey but well worth it IMO.



CraniumDesigns said:


> also, what are you using to hang up your prints on the canopy? and how big are those tables?



The walls attach to the canopy with metal poles/hangers (provided). I use 'S' hooks (provided) to hang the framed pictures. Tables are from Home Depot (I think) and measure 6' long.


----------



## HikinMike (May 27, 2010)

BTW, I use wicker baskets from Michael's to display my smaller matted prints.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (May 27, 2010)

HikinMike's setup is what always comes to mind when I see such a thread as yours.

Not much to add to what has already been said but I would revise your layout. Put the big prints in the front. They are the ones that impress people and will draw them in.

How long to recoup? Doesn't matter much if you are doing this the right way which means getting into it for the long run.Eventually it will more than pay for itself if you have the right kind of images.

Until recently I lived in Augusta, GA where people made a ton of money selling the crappiest sh*t (including photos) for one week a year. Master's week. If you don't golf (I don't), look it up.

it's a matter of getting the right combo. Images that fit the event, nicely displayed, with the right price. And that right price is usually not the lowest price.


----------



## CraniumDesigns (May 27, 2010)

how would i put the big prints up front? that's where people come in. i want to have a good flow of people, so i created the horseshoe shape for them to walk through. maybe i can hang 2 big ones on the outside somewhere?


----------



## HikinMike (May 27, 2010)

CraniumDesigns said:


> how would i put the big prints up front? that's where people come in. *i want to have a good flow of people, so i created the horseshoe shape for them to walk through.* maybe i can hang 2 big ones on the outside somewhere?



FWIW, I was in a wheelchair for over a year. You may have to re-think your set-up. I wouldn't even bother to look at your prints if I couldn't get through your "gallery".

You could buy two easels to hang two of your big prints at the entrance.


----------



## CraniumDesigns (May 28, 2010)

yeah, i'm trying to accomplish a horseshoe flow. this is better done with a 2 booth setup, but i can still do it with 1 this way. talking to my mentor, stephen oachs, who has done many shows, he said that having that horseshoe flow tripled his sales. if you do the booth like in your pic, he said people come in and look, but u can only accommodate 1-2 people at a time inside, so most people wont come inside. the people have to go in and out in the same direction and it creates a traffic jam. better to have one entrance point and one exit point. i know my layout may not be very handicap friendly, but i'm not gonna sacrifice triple the sales for the small amount of people who may be in a wheelchair. i've given 3 feet of space on all sides of the 4x4 table, so that should be enough. tight, but enough. if this goes well and i pay off my supplies, i can upgrade to a double booth setup in the future and avoid this issue.


----------



## CraniumDesigns (May 28, 2010)

So, I'm trying to decide between these 2 canopies...

Caravan 10 x 10 Displayshade Canopy Value Package + 4 Sidewalls - EliteDeals.com ($279.95 - comes with 4 sidewalls)
Caravan Classic 10 X 10 Canopy with Professional Top - EliteDeals.com ($399.95 - no sidewalls)

The more expensive one seems more durable, but it $120 more and has no sidewalls. Do you think the cheaper one with the 4 sidewalls would be fine? This is California, in the summer. I don't expect crazy weather it needs to stand up to.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (May 28, 2010)

I tend to want more than 3 feet of space because of the size of people today   Sorry I wasn't thinking of wheelchairs. So I would move the two large print racks (back to back so two people can look at the same time) to the space where the small prints table is. Then, put two racks of smaller prints where you had the large ones. Last, cut down the laptop/checkout table to the smallest possible.

Why do you need a laptop? Are you going to run credit cards through it? If not, I would say, leave it at home. No matter what, a laptop does not need a 4 foot space. What else are you planning to have there? I would carry the cash in my pockets, so no need for a cash box, and I would make my prices, tax included so you don't deal with coins. For example: 18x24 print, matted and framed = $450.00 including tax. 

This is assuming the different sizes on your floor plan are correct.

Cheers.


----------



## CraniumDesigns (May 28, 2010)

c.cloudwalker said:


> I tend to want more than 3 feet of space because of the size of people today   Sorry I wasn't thinking of wheelchairs. So I would move the two large print racks (back to back so two people can look at the same time) to the space where the small prints table is. Then, put two racks of smaller prints where you had the large ones. Last, cut down the laptop/checkout table to the smallest possible.
> 
> Why do you need a laptop? Are you going to run credit cards through it? If not, I would say, leave it at home. No matter what, a laptop does not need a 4 foot space. What else are you planning to have there? I would carry the cash in my pockets, so no need for a cash box, and I would make my prices, tax included so you don't deal with coins. For example: 18x24 print, matted and framed = $450.00 including tax.
> 
> ...



good points. i think i'll nix the checkout table. i wont have power anyways i found out at these events, and ill just keep cash in my pocket. then i'll move the large print racks up front and move the table back. this will also prevent me from having to put some big prints out front since the matted prints will be right there.


----------



## CraniumDesigns (May 28, 2010)

just bought this... Caravan 10 x 10 Displayshade Canopy Value Package + 4 Sidewalls - EliteDeals.com

guess i'm doin this


----------



## CraniumDesigns (May 28, 2010)

k, i also ordered 2 of the medium canvas racks. i order all my mats and bags from redimat.com. thanks HikinMike, you're a lifesaver.


----------



## HikinMike (May 29, 2010)

CraniumDesigns said:


> k, i also ordered 2 of the medium canvas racks. i order all my mats and bags from redimat.com. thanks HikinMike, you're a lifesaver.



Glad to help!

Now, if I can just re-plug myself into the Arts and Craft shows circuit. I haven't been active since my surgeries a few years ago. Now that I'm more mobile, I'm trying to find out when this summer's show's are. Just had one a few weeks ago. Unfortunately, I found out about it too late.


----------



## CraniumDesigns (May 29, 2010)

well, these are the ones i'm targeting. you're in atwater, so a bit more of a drive, but still doable. 

http://www.caartists.com/schedule/schedule_of_events.html


----------



## c.cloudwalker (May 29, 2010)

Before I left the US, I helped a woman set up something very similar for her crafts. Her stuff is not that expensive and a lot of visitors (from my own experience anyway) show up with cash at such events but I tried to see about her getting a wireless credit card machine because I thought it would be stupid to miss sales if someone doesn't have cash...

Unfortunately, I could never get the bank to return my calls with the info: how it works, what it costs, etc. So I left not knowing how they work but you might want to look into it if some of your works are priced high. You probably need to have a decent sales volume and do quite a few of those shows to make the cost worthwhile, but who knows?

Just an idea. I did similar sales for my wife's pet food business but the most expensive item we had was about $60.00 so we never found a need to accept credit cards. We did take a few checks however... and we never got burned on those 

Anyway, best of luck with the venture.


----------



## CraniumDesigns (May 29, 2010)

yeah, i'm wondering what kinda payments to accept. i don't think i'd do enough sales to warrant using a wireless credit card machine. we'll see.


----------



## HikinMike (May 29, 2010)

Yeah, Atwater isn't the best location, but it's home...LOL!! The photo of my booth was taken at Groveland.

FWIW, I don't offer credit card sales at the shows, just cash or check.

When is your show? Don't worry, I'm not planning on attending. SF isn't my favorite location....too many people!


----------



## CraniumDesigns (May 29, 2010)

HikinMike said:


> Yeah, Atwater isn't the best location, but it's home...LOL!! The photo of my booth was taken at Groveland.
> 
> FWIW, I don't offer credit card sales at the shows, just cash or check.
> 
> When is your show? Don't worry, I'm not planning on attending. SF isn't my favorite location....too many people!



my buddy told me that the majority of people dont carry cash at those things, and pay with card for even the small stuff. i think im gonna get a wireless credit card machine.

i think my first show will be the fremont one at the end of july.

got 10 frames today at aaron brothers. the fremont store is closing and i got em half off  saved over $200!


----------



## c.cloudwalker (May 29, 2010)

CraniumDesigns said:


> my buddy told me that the majority of people dont carry cash at those things, and pay with card for even the small stuff. i think im gonna get a wireless credit card machine.



Wow! Interesting. Must be one of those differences between the east and west coast, lol. Either that or times are a-changing.


Your talk of frames made me want to share this. I got very nice frames, very cheap (like around $2-5 apiece) at auctions. A lot of the regulars kept asking me why I was buying that cheap/crap art never realizing I wasn't buying art... :lmao:

Those frames would not work for just any photo or painting but I eventually found use for them and I saved an awful lot of money.

Just an idea. From the east coast


----------



## CraniumDesigns (May 29, 2010)

cool. too late. just shelled out $213 for 9 18x24 frames and 1 24x36 frame. all black.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (May 29, 2010)

Cool. yes.

Too late. No.

There will be more photos for you to frame and you can use the idea later. Simple black frames work very well with photos so you didn't waste your money.

Even though it seems a bit on the high side I don't think your buy is a bad one. And if you keep this going you will learn to keep your eyes open for deals, auctions, etc. Expenses are always a bit higher at first until you figure out ways to cut costs.


----------



## CraniumDesigns (May 29, 2010)

yeah, the thing is, i wanted all the frames to look the same. hard to do at an auction. still, half off for brand new frames is quite a deal 

anyone know the best way to keep em from getting scratched up in the car? maybe i should put em each in garbage backs or a sheet or something.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (May 29, 2010)

Understood. As I said, my frame idea works better with specific photos.

To keep them from scratching each other, go to your local Michaels (or whatever arts and crafts store you have in your area) and ask them to save you the boxes and frame wrapping they get.

Cut the boxes down to whatever size you need and use the foamy wrapping to wrap your own. 


Edit = just realized this is not the most easily understood post. Go to the framing department and ask for the boxes their frames come in.


----------



## jack58 (Dec 7, 2010)

HikinMike said:


> Not sure if you've seen this, I've posted this on other forums....
> 
> Prints - Mpix
> Greeting Cards - Photograper's Edge
> ...



This is what I had in mind for the upcoming 2011 Spring/Summer Farmers Market here in Tacoma.

So Stevens, you never reported back on how you did at the show? Your last post was 6 months ago...


----------



## CraniumDesigns (Dec 7, 2010)

i didn't get to do any shows. i missed the very early registration dates back in march. i did however have an open house at a cafe and sold a little  trying for the festivals this coming summer.


----------

